# Looking for tips on photographing a baby



## mardock (Oct 22, 2012)

My friend had her baby's christening a few weeks ago, saw her today and they didn't get one good photograph of her from the big day. I said to get her back in the dress and I'd take some. My initial thoughts are to just lay her on a white bed spread, try a few different angles.

My big worry is lighting, it's going to be late afternoon. Can I use a couple of Desk lamps with diffusers? 

Thanks!


----------



## johncam (Oct 22, 2012)

I ever asked a pediatrician about camera flashes and his advice was that it wouldn&#8217;t do damage but that for a babies comfort that indirect flash (ie bounced and/or diffused flash) would be advisable. I&#8217;m sure different doctors would advise different things but I play it safe with my bounce flash &#8211; and avoid flash altogether where possible). It also gives a fairly natural looking shot.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2012)

Strobed light ("flash") when properly used should be absolutely indistinguishable from any other light source.  If there's an un-natural look, it was done right.

Definitely use diffused light, whether bounced or through a panel/SB/umbrella.  I doubt very much that the desk lamps will provide a suitable amount of light, but even if all you have is the camera's built-in speedlight, you can diffuse or bounce that by taping a bit of pure white paper or card to the top of the camera at such an angle that it will fire into that, bounce up/out and reflect back off of the walls.  Check the walls to make sure that they're not painted some odd colour as that can impart an unnattractive colour cast on the skin.  

I'm not sure that I'd go white on white (assuming that the christening costume is white) as there's a lot of potential for detail to be lost.  Perhaps a light pink or blue instead?


----------



## arnon (Oct 25, 2012)

If you want to shoot beautiful baby portraits this may be the most important  				step. With your flash off, put your baby in some soft window light or the light of an open,  				outside door . This is the light Rembrandt built a career around. If you get just how  				profound this tip is you are well are your way to moving up the photographic food chain.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 25, 2012)

Great tutorials here:  Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## bemugg124 (Oct 26, 2012)

I also wanna make some beautiful photos of baby.


----------



## biggoron (Oct 26, 2012)

I was told to never flash a bright light in the eyes of a newborn. Their eyes are still sensitive to light and they don't react to light like an adult would.


----------



## canoby (Oct 27, 2012)

With regards to light, you can fire a speedlight off the ceiling or  place the baby somewhere near the window for some good natural light.  You could try getting the father or mother to carry the baby near the  window instead of doing a solo shot.


----------



## jessicagreen765 (Oct 29, 2012)

If you can use natural light from a window and the best lens to use to do baby photos is the 50mm and the 85mm.


----------



## photosbydanij (Oct 30, 2012)

arnon said:


> If you want to shoot beautiful baby portraits this may be the most important                  step. With your flash off, put your baby in some soft window light or the light of an open,                  outside door . This is the light Rembrandt built a career around. If you get just how                  profound this tip is you are well are your way to moving up the photographic food chain.



^^^This.  Also, be extremely careful not to overexpose with all of that white.  If you do, the dress will fade into the background and you will lose all of your detail.


----------



## blackshoot (Oct 31, 2012)

The key thing about baby photography is patience. You will need a bit of  luck to get the expression you want and you need to be ready when it  happens.


----------



## Mully (Oct 31, 2012)

Pick the right time ...when does the baby nap, when is the best time for the baby to be alert, you never want to take photos when they are trying to sleep........ Maybe you can position the baby in a good spot so you can take pictures of it sleeping. Try different lighting as you will learn from that.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/303935-newborn-photography-tips.html


----------



## nicolejimenez (Nov 1, 2012)

How about doing the photo shoot outdoors? exposing the baby on direct light could be quite irritating for them since their eyes are very sensitive with brightness.


----------



## mayonez (Nov 1, 2012)

A swaddled baby who is fed is usually comfie in a warm "nest" and it's time to shoot. I keep the lights dim so the baby's eyes are open the widest.


----------



## johncam (Nov 2, 2012)

I found this video from youtube
Hope it useful


----------



## mayonez (Nov 11, 2012)

johncam said:


> I found this video from youtube
> Hope it useful



Thanks for the video :thumbup:


----------



## mardock (Jan 19, 2013)

johncam said:


> I found this video from youtube
> Hope it useful



Nice! Thanks for share


----------

